# 81 Dasher 4 door diesel, was running when parked



## vtdasher (Oct 5, 2007)

Has been off the road several years, stored outside but carefully kept clear of grass and roofing tin placed underneath to eliminate ground moisture. Running well when parked but had a slow fuel line leak such that now the fuel lines/filter/pump will now need be purged of air. Stock wheels/tires are showing some checking. I have alternative 8 spoke 90 Jetta alloys/tires that could be swapped on though the smaller narrower Dasher tires would do better on mileage. Standard, silver in color. Additional doors & rear deck from a parts car to go with it. Yes it will need some work to be back on the road to include at least a rear exhaust pipe. It fires up but barely keeps running and the engine won't rev up if I press the gas pedal. I suspect I haven't purged the air out of the fuel lines properly but maybe the fuel pump isn't delivering enough pressure ? I'd put a fresh oil and fuel filter in it not long before parking it.
I'd parked it because I'd thrown a piece of gravel into its windshield and cracked it. 3 years or so later I'd gotten around to getting a replacement windshield and put it in but then found it wouldn't run right. I had it "running" (poorly) as recently as last year and I can verify it's still at that state sometime "soon".

As much as I think this car was and would be good fun I realistically no longer have the kind of enthusiasm to focus on working on it and my interests are elsewhere. I'd like to find an enthusiast who'd like to take on the project and make me an offer. That'll have to be an amount above scrap metal value and perhaps enough that I know it's not just going to be immediately parted out. I'll consider parting with the spare doors or rear lid if you're on the hunt for them. 

If someone has a suggestion as to what would do the trick to get it running well and wants to share it, that'd be great too. Could be that if it perked up my interest and enthusiasm would return. (I dealt mostly with MK2 Jettas, a few cabbies, and an 81 Rabbit to include things like engine swaps, any/all suspension work, crankshaft replacement, oilpumps, waterpumps, timing belts... but mostly I'm at the point where I'm ready to not get that deep anymore)

I'm located in northern VT about 20 miles northeast of Burlington. If you're a whiz with these and could get it running perhaps you could swap wheels and drive it home though I think the rotors/brakes will need clean up.
Reply with subject "Interested VWDASHER" to help me ensure you're not a spammer. I won't reply to suspect emails. We're located in Westford, north of Essex. Where are you ? Not interested in trades, sorry.

I've enabled my vortex account to get email from fellow members. Have patience as I'm not entirely familiar with how this all works.

regards,
ARt
Westford, VT


----------



## IHCSCOUT (Feb 24, 2016)

Probably needs a new injection pump or rebuild of the existing. I sold a perfect shape dasher back in late 80s that had a worn out pump. Could not find a working used one and no rebuild kits available. The local dealer had new ones for about$ 1600. Too much for a 10 year old car. Some one bought it and installed a gas motor in it and drove it for many years.


----------



## vtdasher (Oct 5, 2007)

*thanks for the reply*

fyi, I'd thought the forum would forward replies to my post to my normal email and only just came hunting to find the reply. I may take a spare pump I pulled from a junker to the local diesel pump shop to ask them what the options there would be. Do pumps go south just by sitting ? Does anyone have an actual procedure for how to purge the air out of the lines on these ? Still have the car, might have time to tinker during some vacation days this month.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

vtdasher said:


> fyi, I'd thought the forum would forward replies to my post to my normal email and only just came hunting to find the reply. I may take a spare pump I pulled from a junker to the local diesel pump shop to ask them what the options there would be. Do pumps go south just by sitting ? Does anyone have an actual procedure for how to purge the air out of the lines on these ? Still have the car, might have time to tinker during some vacation days this month.


Pumps do go bad just from sitting and especially if there's a leak somewhere that will cause the pump to empty out.

The IP will purge the air from the system by itself as long as the lines are sealed (and the pump is sealed). If you install a new filter without pre-filling it some you will need to do some engine cranking or preferably install a mighty vac on the outbound return line from the IP and pull fuel from the tank into the filter and IP. You could also use a small electric pump like I do, it works pretty well.

Before you go and try to fire up this car you should really install a new timing belt. Since the car has been sitting the belt has deteriorated and you should not try and start with the old belt, even just to see if you can get it running. If it breaks you lose your cylinder head and gain a bunch more work, compare that to the minimal cost of the timing belt and the time to install it.

Steve


----------



## 91 NA (Jan 11, 2009)

*Looking for a Dasher*

With a good title, solid front fenders, and / or restorable. 
Mark
717-781-5356


----------



## vtdasher (Oct 5, 2007)

*81 Dasher in northern VT*



91 NA said:


> With a good title, solid front fenders, and / or restorable.
> Mark
> 717-781-5356


hey Mark,
our direct email is acgwozdz at aol.com if you want to use that.
Haven't found the pictures I'd taken. I may need charge up the camera and take them over.
Mixed weather here today and not sure if I'll get to it. I'll plus in an old external disk and see if they're there.

ARt


----------

